# did Philly Gran Fondo 2011 happen?



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Former resident here, heard last year's inaugural GF was a hit and was looking forward to seeing pictures of this year's event, which I believe was scheduled for Sunday 8/14/11. I know it was pouring rain all day and I haven't been able to find anything at all about it online. Weird. Anyone know if it happened? Canceled? Rescheduled? Thanks.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

It happened...about 1/3 of the registered riders failed to start, and I believe the cancelled the long ride...but it happened. Check out the Facebook Gran Fondo fan page to see photos.


----------



## BigBadConrad (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, looks rough. Surprised as many rode as did. I'm capable of some hardcore stuff but doubt if I would have been up for riding in that mess!


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, it happened. I was gonna do the 70 miler but opted for the 30 only.At the start, it was pouring rain. The worst I ever rode in. But everyone was super careful. It rained for almost the entire 30 miles. It was good that we only did the 30 cuz it gave my buddy and I time to go back to the hotel and shower before driving home.


----------



## seanymph (Dec 21, 2009)

it was a good experience... it was a treacherous ride, lots of hills and rain! have to say it was hard to follow the route, and there were many wrecks! 

sonnyd.


----------



## pbraun (Mar 30, 2002)

*Wet wet wet*

I did the 73 miler and it was wet at the start and wet at the end, but the rain abated for a few hours in the middle. Didn't see a single crash and the route was pretty challenging.


----------



## sdkwan (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah, I agree. I did the 30 miler and I didnt see any crashes as well. I saw a lot of mechanical issues like tires and stuff but no crashes.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

I did the 73 and there was one pretty bad crash on a descent. The guy pretty much tore up the right side of his shorts and had his cheek exposed. He still finished the race though. Crazy experience for the first event I've ever tried.


----------



## pmanc (Aug 28, 2011)

The weather was terrible


----------

